# Maa Daa Hey Trail



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

Has anyone ridden on this trail? This is where my friends and I are going in July and just wondered if anyone had any pictures or thoughts about it that they wouldn't mind sharing


----------



## LesandLily (Oct 8, 2012)

The maah daah hey trail is amazing and the scenery is spectacular. It connects the north and south units of Theodore Roosevelt national park and is ridden by many mountain bikers every year. A couple of things to watch out for...bikers, can be lots of 'em. Make sure your horses are comfortable with bikes. Second is rattle snakes. Can be serious snake country. Lastly is the wild horses in the south unit. I have friends who have had some exciting and scary experiences with wild studs while riding mares in heat in the park. Other than that it is an awesome place to ride!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

I have wandered a bit on it. I plan to do a lot more riding in the badlands this summer now that I have my own trailer, so mostly I've ridden around Medora (At the southern unit). Definitely fun! I really want to take a week or two and just ride as much of the Maa Daa Hey as I can.

These are from around Medora and the southern unit. Sorry! Not the best pics.


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

Those pictures are fantastic Greyshell I am sooo excited about going!!!!!! Thank you so much for sharing!!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I don't know if we were on that trail but we did ride in the north unit. We haven't been at the southern unit. What we were told is that the southern unit is more flat riding and the north unit has more challenging terrain.

We loved it there and wish it was closer. If it was, we would ride there more often. We live on the eastern side of the state where it is mostly flat, why we chose the north unit. It took most of a day traveling to get there with potty breaks and our truck not being the best hauling vehicle for a long trip. 

It's been several years since we were there, so I don't exactly remember where we have pictures from there. Here's a video from it though: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-drz6NWvpPI 
It isn't a great video and doesn't do justice for the view. 

There wasn't many cyclists where we went but did come across a few rattlers. Definitely have some splint boots/wraps on your horses to protect them from the cactus. The cactus aren't very big so they can be hard to see.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for the tips usndpets I never would have thought of splint boots or leg wraps but then again we don't have rattlesnakes or cactus here. How big a danger are the snakes anyway, do horses get bit often? Should we be carrying snake bite kits with us?


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

We were only there over the weekend. The snakes are around but not too frequent. You just have to remember they are there. 

Usually, the only time it is fatal to a horse is if they get bit on the muzzle. The muzzle or sinuses can swell up where they can't breathe. If they get bit on the leg, they usually only get somewhat sick. Young snakes are worse because they inject the full amount of venom where an adult only does some.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

